# GONE!! To a Good Home ---Marriott's Kauai Beach Rental



## icydog (Jul 11, 2016)

GONE

$700 to the first person who PMs me! 

Marriott's (Incredible) Kauai Beach Club August 6-13, 2016

One bedroom, two baths!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2016)

What is the view?


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What is the view?



Garden but they always upgrade me


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2016)

This is a ONE Bedroom villa. The maximum number people allowed in the villa is 4.  

Sorry to the two people who wanted to jam 6 people into the room.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 11, 2016)

Arg.....would have been all over this, but darn those flight cost from the east coast are TERRIBLE!! 

Great snag for someone!   Thanks for the offer.


----------



## smmatrix (Jul 12, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Arg.....would have been all over this, but darn those flight cost from the east coast are TERRIBLE!!
> 
> Great snag for someone!   Thanks for the offer.



Not just East Coast, but also $900+ per person from Portland or Seattle.


----------



## icydog (Jul 12, 2016)

*GONE*

GONE
I was able to rent it to a friend.  It was such a good deal she wanted it.


----------

